# Fehlermeldung ImageMagick



## Kreuzkauz (7. August 2008)

Hallo Leser!


Betriebssystem openSuSE 10.3 64bit.

Ich versuche mit ImageMagick Bilder zu verarbeiten.

Ich bekomme beim verarbeiten der Bilder immer diese Fehlermeldung:

convert: no 8BIM data is available `/u/server/united/picwork/10002/rights_managed/Alte_Strassenbahn_Berlin_IV.jpg.txt'.


Das Bild wird zwar verarbeitet, aber es sind keine IPTC-Daten zu sehen.


Wie bekomme ich dei Fehlermeldung weg?


Gruß

Thomas


----------



## TenBaseT (6. September 2008)

Kreuzkauz hat gesagt.:


> `/u/server/united/picwork/10002/rights_managed/Alte_Strassenbahn_Berlin_IV.jpg.txt'



Na wenn keiner will, dann mache ich das mal. Bin ja auch erst seit heute Mitglied.

was steht denn in der angegebnen .TXT Datei? Wie lautet deine exakter Befehl?

Hans


----------



## Kreuzkauz (6. September 2008)

Hallo Hans!


Das lag daran weil ich ein neue Version von ImageMagick habe.

Die Lösung war ein neuer Befehl. Was früher IPTC hieß, heißt heute 8BIM bei ImageMagick. Ich habe das Script dem entsprechend geändert.


Sag mal Hans, kennst Du Dich gut mit ImageMagick aus?

Ich habe Probleme mit den Umlauten in den IPTC-Daten.

Thomas


----------



## TenBaseT (6. September 2008)

Hi Thomas

es geht so. Meistens brauch ich es nur zum skalieren. Aber leg mal los, vielleicht weiß ich ja was

Hans


----------



## Kreuzkauz (6. September 2008)

Hallo Hans!

Das Problem ist das keine Umlaute aus den IPTC-Daten wie ä,ü,ö oder ß übertragen werden, wenn sie von einem Mac hochgeladen wurden. Bei Windows klappt es ohne Probleme.


Thomas


----------



## TenBaseT (6. September 2008)

MAC Zeichnesatz?
Linux: wahrscheinlich UTF8
Windows: ?

da muss unter Umständen konvertiert werden


----------



## Kreuzkauz (6. September 2008)

Hallo Hans!

Der Zeichsatz für den Mac ist mir nicht bekannt. Den muß ich erst erfragen.

Muß die Konvertierung auf dem Server oder auf dem Mac vorgenommen werden.


Thomas


----------



## TenBaseT (7. September 2008)

also eine Option für Zeichensatzkonvertierung kann ich nicht erkennen.  Mit der Option -profile kannst du einiges anstellen

LINK: ImageMagick Command Line Options. 

Für die Konvertierung würde ich mir ein Script erstellen, z. B. in PHP, Python oder AWK

Hans


----------



## Kreuzkauz (8. September 2008)

Hallo!


Ich denke der Befehl


```
convert -encoding Latin 2 testbild.jpg oder ähnlich
```

könnte vielleicht weiter helfen.


```
-encoding type
specify the text encoding.

Choose from AdobeCustom, AdobeExpert, AdobeStandard, AppleRoman, BIG5, GB2312, Latin 2, None, SJIScode, Symbol, Unicode, Wansung.
```


Thomas


----------

